# Looking for subs in Morris IL area (35miles)



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

Looking for subs to plow in the morris IL area.


----------



## K9NYX (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm in Morris. What type of equipment are you looking for? Phil


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

Looking for plow truck w/ driver and skid loader w/ blade or pusher 2 speed


----------



## K9NYX (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a Ford Super Duty w/a western blade, new last year. Want to contact Me off list? 815-953-2058 or, [email protected] Thanks, Phil


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

how much work r u looking for and what kind of experiance??


----------



## K9NYX (Oct 24, 2008)

Started plowing in 1975. You have My contact info, email or call and tell Me what you need.


----------



## shumza (Sep 19, 2008)

I am in Yorkville. Are you still looking for subs?


----------

